
Ask HN: Should I learn Python? - ApplaudPumice
And what about Rust?
======
orionblastar
[https://www.codecademy.com/learn/python](https://www.codecademy.com/learn/python)

[https://www.khanacademy.org/computer-programming/python-
prog...](https://www.khanacademy.org/computer-programming/python-
programming/4682027490082816)

Python is good because it works across different platforms. It has a lot of
example code and libraries to use.

Rust is still a new language not as many people using it as Python does. I
remember a startup tried to write a haunted house video game in Rust but ran
out of money because Rust developers are rare and want a lot of money to work.
If it was Java or C++ based they could have hired cheaper programmers and then
sold it to raise money for a Rust remake.

Here is some Rust learning resources:
[http://hackr.io/tutorials/rust](http://hackr.io/tutorials/rust)

~~~
steveklabnik
Do you happen to remember what that startup's name was? I've never heard this
story.

~~~
orionblastar
The startup name was never given. They posted on HN asking why they couldn't
get their game finished in Rust and why Rust developers wanted more money than
other developers. I don't have the link and HN is hard to search to find it.
But I remembered it.

------
esaym
Hard to say without context. I can speak for myself, after spending many years
doing Perl based web dev work, I'm finding less and less of them and the ones
I do get are not what I want. Got tired of seeing high paying python jobs
going across my inbox...So yea I'm learning Python because I think it will
double my job reach.

Oh and I don't know where you are, but pycon is coming up. If you are serious
about learning, you should go: [https://us.pycon.org/](https://us.pycon.org/)

------
prostoalex
Your productivity is not really tied to the language syntax as much as it's
dependent on libraries. Python Standard Library as well as libraries outside
of it are in many cases mature, stable and well-tested. Things like scikit,
pandas, NLTK, Django have mature ecosystems of their own, so overall it's a
very good general-purpose language to know.

------
mjp94
It's hard to answer this question without knowing what languages you already
know and how experienced you are. I'd recommend Python regardless. It's very
useful for writing small scripts sometimes and is used pretty widely I'd say.
Can't say too much about Rust, but it looks interesting.

------
smt88
If you want to make money, neither is your best bet, but Python is far better
of a bet than Rust. If you want to learn about programming, Rust is a better
bet. If you want to develop apps for your own use, Python will have more pre-
written libraries and components for you to use.

------
analognoise
It depends on what you're trying to do.

------
dllthomas
Where are you coming from, and where do you want to go?

------
jardaroh
My answer: Yes

------
allenleein
If you are a beginner,then YES.

